# What is a good band to you???



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

ok hear u get to tell the rest of canada on the bands that u like (plz just try to keep it clean every1 likes differnt kind of music so try to respect that) to me anything with Roadrunner nthe cover:rockon2:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Well I'll respond to this with a bump of my old thread. You should like this stuff. Do you have MSN or yahoo?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I like most rock bands from the late 70's early 80's


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I like about everything. Ska/Reggae, Punk, some rap...., alternative, just plain rock, but mostly, metal. Everything except country. I dont like the whiny voices and banjo playing . But Rascall Flatts is okay...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...for me its very simple, at least when i go to see a band perform - i want to see them having fun, involved. i have walked out of concerts by foreigner, bad company, billy joel and aerosmith because they were so obviously on auto-pilot.

i've gone to see bands that were so incompetent as to be laughable, but stayed because they were having so much fun - that's something i simply cannot resist.

-dh


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

To quote Russell Hammond from the movie "Amost Famous"

"I dig music....."


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

For me a good band is when each and every member of that band is allowed to *breathe* and express themselves. This goes without saying that every member of the band is mature enough to understand their place within the music they’re playing (no need to have everybody jamming 10 minute solos all at once).

Very often, bands going into studio to record will keep things a little simpler on the recordings but they make up and let loose when they play live. The one band that I think of is Tom Petty. It’s too bad because he is a good songwriter but man, is his music ever boring. It’s dead.

So a good band is pretty much anything that feels alive and like David said, musicians who are having fun.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> To quote Russell Hammond from the movie "Amost Famous"
> 
> "I dig music....."


Damn...now I'm gonna have to watch that flick again this weekend...for about the 100th time...

What do I like in a band? Simple criteria...

- real instruments
- no mindless wankage on any instrument
- tight, but not necessarily perfect
- no rap/dance/hip-hop/house/etc.

To quote Russell Hammond again, "It's the little things, the mistakes". Like the squeaky kick pedal in Zep's "Since I've Been Loving You", or that accidental rim shot in that drum fill in "Sweet Leaf".

I find a lot of modern bands concentrate far too much on being absolutely perfect - especially in the studio. It just sucks the life out of the music. It removes the humanity. I actually love a lot of newer music live but hate the studio work for that reason. Take Bif Naked. I hated her stuff until I saw her live a couple of years ago. She & her band just kicked my ass. It was like hearing a completely different artist. Rush is another one - at least on their recordings since "Hold Your Fire" (a totally lifeless sounding album). But live? Fogeddaboudit...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I like almost everything as long as there is a great song in there, Slayer, Venom, Bee Gees, ABBA, Judas Priest, Kiss, Ted Nugent, Johhny Winter, Kate Bush, Ramones, Therion. I want to hear a good song, regardless of what genre the music is. I just got a Bluegrass tribute to Metallica by the band Iron Horse. It seems they feel the same way.............


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

ofender said:


> For me a good band is when each and every member of that band is allowed to *breathe* and express themselves. This goes without saying that every member of the band is mature enough to understand their place within the music they’re playing (no need to have everybody jamming 10 minute solos all at once).
> 
> Very often, bands going into studio to record will keep things a little simpler on the recordings but they make up and let loose when they play live. The one band that I think of is Tom Petty. It’s too bad because he is a good songwriter but man, is his music ever boring. It’s dead.
> 
> So a good band is pretty much anything that feels alive and like David said, musicians who are having fun.


Gov't Mule! Saw them last December in Toronto. Exactly as you described.


----------

